# Help to set up a working Ethernet DSL connection



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Before proceeding, let me make it clear first - I'm ABLE to set up a working DSL connection. But there are some conflicts, which should be solved.

Let me describe the problem now.

Normally when people first run Ubuntu with Ethernet connection, it automatically configures a connection called "*wired connection 1*" or "*eth0*".
That works for most of the people because their ISP already put their username and pw in the modem configuration.
My ISP did not. They just configured the modem (on my request obviously) to connect to them. But did not put username and pw in it. So at first run I always need to set up a broadband connection with my username and pw, regardless of OS.
So when at first run, Ubuntu creates "*wired connection 1*" it only connects my pc to modem, and as the connection configuration does not have my username and pw, it can not connect to internet. I tried to edit the connection and put my credentials but in a wired connection in network manager, there is only one place that asks username and pw - *802x1 security* - which I have no idea what is.
So what I do - is ignore "wired connection 1" and create a new *DSL broadband connection* and it has space for username and pw and so I put my credentials there and it connects me to the internet. It worked like thus for 2+years and still now.
But when I want to enter the modem settings page, the DSL connection does not open the modem's address. Only the default connection that Ubuntu created itself "wired connection 1" can connect to modem's settings page. But it can't connect to internet. 

So this conflict should be solved somehow.

I visited a friend in his house and he had the same connection from my ISP, same plan. But he configured his modem himself and thus I guess put his username and pw in the modem's settings. So when he first ran Ubuntu, it set up a working connection automatically. That left me stunned because I had this idea that one has to configure the settings on PC always. Anyways., so this problem and conflict regarding my modem and connection needs to be solved. 

My modem is a Dlink ADSL+router.

Second problem - Trusty does not connect to certain websites with DSL connection. Changing DNS didn't solve the problem and also changing it was bit confusing because of the first problem that I described. The more about this problem can be found in this thread

Thank you.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Do you have access to a Windows computer with which you can set up the D-Link router using a LAN cable? If so you could set up the router with username and password (Which, incidentally, is what I have done for the last 15 years), and see if that solves the problem. I can connect any computer to my router and connect to the internet by using a LAN cable, no password required, it's all in the router. I set the router up using a LAN cable with my PC, then connected the laptops wirelessly using a password. I am assuming your D-Link is not a wireless router.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Can you quote the exact model name of your D Link Router, there may be an online manual.
It is normal practise to leave a router connected 24 hours which includes your network username and password for your ISP


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hal I don't know if this will help much but it may be worth a look [SOLVED] Connecting to D-Link Wireless Router


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

jo-briggs said:


> Do you have access to a Windows computer with which you can set up the D-Link router using a LAN cable? If so you could set up the router with username and password (Which, incidentally, is what I have done for the last 15 years), and see if that solves the problem. I can connect any computer to my router and connect to the internet by using a LAN cable, no password required, it's all in the router. I set the router up using a LAN cable with my PC, then connected the laptops wirelessly using a password. I am assuming your D-Link is not a wireless router.


I can enter the router/modem settings in Linux too and put the username and pw. But obviously I'm not that network efficient to understand the settings inside.



hal8000 said:


> Can you quote the exact model name of your D Link Router, there may be an online manual.
> It is normal practise to leave a router connected 24 hours which includes your network username and password for your ISP


Here. it doesn't look same, but the model number is right. DSL-2520U Maybe they redesigned...
D-Link ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Combo Router

And this one is not mine but looks exactly like mine. D-Link | DSL-2540B ADSL2+ Modem Router


It's modem problem it seems? Please also consider the problem - Trusty doesn't load all websites and Precise does. Tried Changing DNS as you instructed before, didn't work :nonono:


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Here. it doesn't look same, but the model number is right. DSL-2520U Maybe they redesigned...
> D-Link ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Combo Router
> 
> It's modem problem it seems? Please also consider the problem - Trusty doesn't load all websites and Precise does. Tried Changing DNS as you instructed before, didn't work :nonono:
> ...


Those DLink routers are combined modems.
First thing I'd do is contact your ISP and let your router make the connection to the ISP,
there's no point in having a combined router/ modem if you have to make the connection manually.
If you have your router make this connection then wired on wth0 should just work with DHCP or static addressing. On DHCP you dont have to mess with /etc/resolv.conf for static addressing this is just a config file.

If for some reason it cant work this way, then I'd either change ISP or get a different router. 

Not sure about those other sites andf as you say, more than yourself has been affected.
This could be down to ISP or network restrictions, but first thing to do is get your combined adsl router/modem to connect for your automatically.

You may also find that your speed has been slowed or restricted (automatically) because its not connected 24 hours. Most ISP's use some form of DLM (dynamic line management) and they wont know the difference between a fault and manual connection/disconnections. The good news is that if left connected for a number of days, speed will usually restore to normal.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

hal8000 said:


> Those DLink routers are combined modems.
> First thing I'd do is contact your ISP and let your router make the connection to the ISP,
> there's no point in having a combined router/ modem if you have to make the connection manually.
> If you have your router make this connection then wired on wth0 should just work with DHCP or static addressing. On DHCP you dont have to mess with /etc/resolv.conf for static addressing this is just a config file.
> ...


I'm sorry but I didn't understand what you said :hide:
After buying the modem I had two options - either configure it myself or let the ISP configure it which would void warranty. But having no network knowledge (unless instructed step by step) I turned to them and let them configure it. They didn't let me enter the room where they were configuring it. Anyways so after configuring they just said "now you can connect it to any computer and put your username and pw and it ill work."

My friend had Belkin wireless modem and had same plan from same ISP, but he configured the modem himself and he said he put the username and pw inside the modem settings, so he just connects it to any computer and it works...


----------

